# Anybody using a Sony XS955 with a HD DVD player



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

I might be getting a Toshiba A2 HD-DVD player to use with my Sony XS955 display and was wondering if anyone else is using a HD dvd player with these sets. From what I here these are some of the best CRT displays affordably made. What makes me a little nervous is that there supposed to have a native resolution of 1080i, but from what Ive read the max resolution they can play is 1440X1080. Now is this going to be bad for a HD DVD player sending a 1080i signal? I say this because when I set my Oppo to 1080i I get some jittering on the display. I dont know if its because of the Oppo's sending the full 1920x 1080i and the display does not like it or because of the Faroudja processor does'int like the interlaced resolution. It probably wont be a big deal but, does anyone have some experience with these combos. Thanks


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

Jerm357 said:


> I might be getting a Toshiba A2 HD-DVD player to use with my Sony XS955 display and was wondering if anyone else is using a HD dvd player with these sets. From what I here these are some of the best CRT displays affordably made. What makes me a little nervous is that there supposed to have a native resolution of 1080i, but from what Ive read the max resolution they can play is 1440X1080. Now is this going to be bad for a HD DVD player sending a 1080i signal? I say this because when I set my Oppo to 1080i I get some jittering on the display. I dont know if its because of the Oppo's sending the full 1920x 1080i and the display does not like it or because of the Faroudja processor does'int like the interlaced resolution. It probably wont be a big deal but, does anyone have some experience with these combos. Thanks


Could you put the full model number? 
I know Sony used "XS955" on other models including LCD RPs.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Sony KD-30XS955 30" FD Trinitron WEGA CRT HDTV 
Not sure Sony _has_ anything else but CRT's with the XS955 model number

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-KD-30XS955-Trinitron-WEGA-HDTV/dp/B0006435AM


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

http://reviews.cnet.com/projection-tvs/sony-kdf-55xs955/4505-6484_7-30787758.html

Wish I could help you with the specific problem. Have you asked Sony tech support if it would be compatible?

Might try the experts over here too. Several ISF cal techs on this forum. Good luck...
http://www.keohi.com/keohihdtv/


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I understand that although the max resolvable resolution on the XBR955 is 1440 horizontal that is not a problem with giving it 1920 across. Just that 1440 is the neighborhood where it can't really resolve anymore. I give my 34" RCA Scenium direct CRT 1920 x 1080i via component from my HD-XA2. That is the best matching source to give my TV. It does not do as well as a Sony 34" XBR for horizontal -- more like 1300 to 1250 horizontal resolution. Not a problem for horizontal as for analog CRTs the horizontal video is entirely analog.


----------

